# Separating platinum and gold from scrap



## marhaba01 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hello all

We have 300 gms of scrap gold. attached is the assay report of Fischer. From this, we want to separate platinum and gold from this. Can anyone suggest if we should process for gold first or platinum? Also which procedure will be the best for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 30, 2022)

My view would be to dissolve in AR filter off the silver chloride and then precipitate your gold , you then can cement the Pt using either copper for a purer product or use zinc to cement all the metals out both methods will need refining if you want high grade material .


----------



## kurtak (Apr 30, 2022)

What Nick said

Just to add a bit more to what Nick said

When precipitating the gold from a solution with both Au & Pt in solution it is better to use copperas rather then SMB to precipitate the gold

SMB has the potential to drag down at least "some" Pt whereas with copperas there is less potential for the Pt to drag down with the gold

Also as Nick said - cementing with copper (after you have dropped your gold) is the better option to recover your Pt --- as long as you do it right it should give you back "relatively" clean Pt - at least 93% *or better* (97 - 98 %)

Cementing PGMs (with copper) is a bit different (trickier) then cementing gold or silver

You can read about it here ------------









Fuzz Button Interconnects, need some advice


okay, back a while ago, I found a bunch of fuzz button interconnects... like the ones from this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=16018&hilit=fuzz+button&start=20 after doing some research on them, I was figuring on Be/Cu/Au wire was most likely what I was dealing...




goldrefiningforum.com





If you follow the instructions in the above thread you should be able to get back *all* of your Pt at 97 - 98 % with (a bit) of copper making up the 2 -3 %

Edit to add; - cementing with zinc will also "recover" you Pt - but - it will also bring down any base metals in solution so "for sure" needs re-refining

Kurt


----------



## marhaba01 (May 11, 2022)

Thank you all so much for the replies. I have also read through the thread mentioned by Kurt. Thank you so much for that. It did clarify alot of my doubts. I also happen to see a video on youtube of one of the members of this group. That too was helpful. I will begin refining this batch very soon. Will update with more results on it.


----------

